# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: 's Nachts mogelijk angsttherapie

## Leontien

Uit onderzoek op Northwestern University is gebleken dat als iemand tijdens het slapen terug gaat naar een angstige herinnering, dit overdag beter aan te kunnen. Onderzoekers lieten 15 mensen twee gezichten zien en ondertussen kregen ze bepaalde geuren te ruiken. Tijdens de diepere slaapfase kregen ze een geur te ruiken. Dat is namelijk het moment dat herinneringen in het geheugen worden versterkt. 

De volgende dag kregen ze de gezichten weer te zien en het bleek dat ze minder bang waren voor het gezicht die bij die geur paste. Dat werd gezien door de veranderingen in de hersenen en door de mate van zweten. Want hoe angstiger iemand is des te meer die gaat zweten.

De aanpak bij angsttherapie is ook dat hoe vaker iemand bloot wordt gesteld aan angst, deze steeds minder wordt. 

Zou dit een een mooie aanvulling kunnen zijn voor de angsttherapie die overdag al wordt gegeven?

----------


## Nora

Dat zou toch mooi zijn. Dan moet je wel slapen natuurlijk, hi, hi. Aangezien er veel mensen die moeite hebben met slapen. Ik kan me ook voorstellen dat als je met angsten leeft ook moeilijker slaapt. Heeft iemand hier ervaringen mee?

----------

